# Queries regarding CCNA and CCNP



## Shah (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I have joined B.E. (CSE) this year in a not-so-popular private college in my locality. I joined CSE because I love programming, AI, Ethical Hacking and stuffs. When it comes to Networking, I have zero knowledge about it. Now, the thing is, The students can do CCNA and CCNP from the campus as our college has partnered with CISCO for certifying the students in networking field.  I am thinking of joining those programmes to get CCNA and CCNP. Here comes my queries.

1. What does a Network Engineer actually does? I have no idea about it. (Neither my friends do ).

2. Should I really do CCNA/CCNP and become a Network Engineer instead of becoming a programmer? (Of course, I love programming much!)

3. Does CCNA/CCNP deal something related to Ethical Hacking? I know this is noobish question. Still, I want to know.

4. I don't give a damn about the scope of networking/programming field in India, As everyone in my family want me to follow the do-engineering-and-go-abroad rule like they did. So, Which has better scope outside India?

5. I know CCNA/CCNP certificates expire every 3 years. I questioned about it to my HOD. He said that I can renew it after it expires without any cost. Is it true?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

Shah said:


> Well, I have joined B.E. (CSE) this year in a not-so-popular private college in my locality. I joined CSE because I love programming, AI, Ethical Hacking and stuffs. When it comes to Networking, I have zero knowledge about it. Now, the thing is, The students can do CCNA and CCNP from the campus as our college has partnered with CISCO for certifying the students in networking field.  I am thinking of joining those programmes to get CCNA and CCNP. Here comes my queries.
> 
> 1. What does a Network Engineer actually does? I have no idea about it. (Neither my friends do ).



In short maintaining corporate networks.

In detail, creating network, solve and debug any network related problems in company, monitoring the network, maintaining servers (along with Server Admins), managing VPN's, Routers, Firewalls, Switches etc.



> 2. Should I really do CCNA/CCNP and become a Network Engineer instead of becoming a programmer? (Of course, I love programming much!)



If you love programming much then go for it, and if you love to know about networking then learn it. Don't mix up your willingness to learn something with being something.

I'm a developer, but I know basic network and hardware troubleshooting and all etc. So see, it's just I love to learn these things not being a network engineer / hardware engineer. On side note I have done CCNA course, but didn't gave exam 



> 3. Does CCNA/CCNP deal something related to Ethical Hacking? I know this is noobish question. Still, I want to know.



No and yes both. Hacking is a big term, it starts with gaining knowledge. So to hack over a network basic knowledge which is required is how network works & how to manage it only then you can exploit it. You can exploit something only when you know how it works. So CCNA can be helpful learning that. But only CCNA & CCNP will not help.

If you are into Ethical Hacking, you can follow this path, CCNA -> CCNP -> RHCE -> RHCSS -> CISSE -> ECH.

But remember, the term ethical hacking or specially the word hacking attracts everyone. But it's not what it seems to be.

Peoples who say "he hacked my Gmail A/c / Facebook A/c" is totally wrong. It's password theft, not hacking.



> 4. I don't give a damn about the scope of networking/programming field in India, As everyone in my family want me to follow the do-engineering-and-go-abroad rule like they did. So, Which has better scope outside India?



Server Admin, Network Admin, Developer, DBA these are preferred much I guess. Still confirm this from others.



> 5. I know CCNA/CCNP certificates expire every 3 years. I questioned about it to my HOD. He said that I can renew it after it expires without any cost. Is it true?



Yes. You can. But without any cost? No.

Every certification expires after 3 years and one can renew it just by giving the newly added to syllabus exams.


----------



## Shah (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> In short maintaining corporate networks.
> 
> In detail, creating network, solve and debug any network related problems in company, monitoring the network, maintaining servers (along with Server Admins), managing VPN's, Routers, Firewalls, Switches etc.
> 
> ...



First of all, Thanks for your quick reply.

After reading your post, I'm more inclined to do CCNA and CCNP. Let's see if it interests me, so that I can choose between programming and networking domains.

Yeah, I know what the term hacking means and how hard it is to hack a network. 

Regarding the renewing cost, the HOD was not too sure about it. will check it once again.

Waiting for other inputs too.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 29, 2013)

I have studied CCNA,RHCE and MCITP,though I only wrote only MCTS exam.For me CCNA was tough compared to others,they say that CCNA exams are the toughest exams to crack.
Also its validity lasts for 3 years,after that you have to write the exam again.AFAIK,Usually people who write CCNA,after 3 years,will write the CCNP exam which is the next level.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2013)

^^Yeah that's right. Both CCNA and CCNP is one of the toughest exam to crack, another one I can remember is SCJP 

CCNP is damn hard and even Cisco recommends to have experience for 3 -5 years in Networking domain before going for CCNP.

The thing is both the exams are mainly practical, and that's why mugging up doesn't works.

BTW, if you are going for CCNA, don't even dare to give ICND1 and ICND2 on same day. Take your time and give both the part in different day and make sure you keep time to practice much in between.

The key idea for passing CCNA is to practice, practice and more practice. Solve previous 5 years papers (though this is just like a ritual )

Finally All The Best


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 29, 2013)

^Thanks,but i am not going to write the exams coz i left the networking feild


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ No No that I meant for @OP


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 29, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^ No No that I meant for @OP



hehehe..misunderstandings..lol


----------



## Shah (Aug 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> I have studied CCNA,RHCE and MCITP,though I only wrote only MCTS exam.For me CCNA was tough compared to others,they say that CCNA exams are the toughest exams to crack.
> Also its validity lasts for 3 years,after that you have to write the exam again.AFAIK,Usually people who write CCNA,after 3 years,will write the CCNP exam which is the next level.
> Just my 2 cents.





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yeah that's right. Both CCNA and CCNP is one of the toughest exam to crack, another one I can remember is SCJP
> 
> CCNP is damn hard and even Cisco recommends to have experience for 3 -5 years in Networking domain before going for CCNP.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your inputs.

But, the Faculty says that CCNA is for 2nd year students only.  Will have to wait for a year to join CCNA.

At present, I have joined IT Essentials course.  Let's see what they teach about hardware and stuffs.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 30, 2013)

Shah said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> But, the Faculty says that CCNA is for 2nd year students only.  Will have to wait for a year to join CCNA.
> 
> At present, I have joined IT Essentials course.  Let's see what they teach about hardware and stuffs.



That's wrong. Anyone can enroll for the course and give exam. It's your Center's policy. Cisco has nothing like that on their side.


----------



## Shah (Aug 30, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's wrong. Anyone can enroll for the course and give exam. It's your Center's policy. Cisco has nothing like that on their side.



Yeah, I know it. But, my college is not allowing 1st year students to join CCNA.  That's why I have choosen IT essentials for this year. (Hoping to bunk some classes with attendance from this. )


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 30, 2013)

Hmm..!!


----------

